# Форум на русском языке  > Лечение и защита сайтов от вирусов  >  Вредоносная кампания кейлоггеров заразила более 2 000 WordPress-сайтов

## olejah

Исследователи обнаружили более 2 000 сайтов на WordPress, зараженных кейлоггером, который загружается на странице входа в систему WordPress и устанавливает скрипт для майнинга криптовалюты.

Эксперты уже наблюдали подобную вредоносную кампанию в начале декабря 2017 года. Схема атаки достаточно проста — злоумышленники атакуют старые версии тем, плагинов и самого движка WordPress эксплойтом, пытающимся использовать уязвимости для внедрения вредоносного кода.

Сам вредоносный код состоит из двух частей. Для страницы входа в систему администратора код загружает кейлоггер, размещенный на стороннем домене. В качестве второй составляющей мошенники загружают популярный скрипт Coinhive, используемый для добычи Monero с помощью посетителей таких сайтов.

Киберпреступники загружают кейлоггер с домена cloudflare[.]solutions. Согласно опубликованному вчера компанией Sucuri отчету, мошенники теперь загружают кейлоггер из трех новых доменов: cdjs[.]online, cdns[.]ws и msdns[.]online. На основе данных, полученных от PublicWWW, более 2 000 сайтов загружают скрипты из этих трех доменов.

Владельцам веб-сайтов на WordPress рекомендуется чаще проверять наличие обновлений движка, плагинов и тем. Также нелишним будет проверять код сайта на наличие подозрительных скриптов.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

